# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Berlin Hauptbahnhof - nhà ga hiện đại

## nguyetnt

> _
> Click vào đây để xem Berlin Hauptbahnhof - nhà ga hiện đại_


- Nằm ngay trung tâm thủ đô nước Đức và cách Nhà Quốc Hội, khu làm việc của Chính phủ nước này một đoạn không xa, nhà ga Berlin Hauptbahnhof được xem là nhà ga hiện đại và cần thiết nhất cho nhu cầu phát triển khi nước Đức thống nhất và Berlin lại trở thành thủ đô.



Nhà ga chính Berlin nằm bên dòng Spree êm đềm. Nhà ga chính của thủ đô Đức Berlin Hauptbahnhof được khánh thành nhân dịp phục vụ cho mùa World Cup. Cũng chính vì thế, người Đức đã tổ chức buổi lễ hoành tráng đánh dấu sự ra đời của nhà ga đường sắt có quy mô lớn nhất Châu Âu này.



Công trình đã tiêu tốn hàng tỷ Euro này là ước mơ được ấp ủ từ những ngày đầu sau khi bức tường Berlin sụp đổ và hai miền đông tây nước Đức thu về một mối. Việc nhà ga chính của Berlin đi vào hoạt động chỉ vài ngày trước khi World Cup 2006 khi mạc có ý nghĩa lớn về nhiều mặt.



Nhà ga cao 5 tầng; trông đầy vẻ hiện đại vì được làm từ hai nguyên liệu chủ đạo là thép và kính. Tác phẩm kiến trúc khá bắt mắt này vươn lên ngay cạnh dòng sông Spree và sát nơi Bức tường Berlin trước đây từng chia cắt thành phố làm hai phần.



Nhà ga chính của Berlin tọa lạc tại điểm một ga xép trước đây là Lehrter. Phải mất 8 năm thi công nhà ga khổng lồ này mới hoàn tất. Nhưng công trình được khởi động từ trước đó 3 năm, khi người Đức bắt tay vào xây dựng một đường hầm dài 3,6km luồn dưới dòng Spree và khu vực đóng các cơ quan chính phủ.



Khi đi vào hoạt động, mỗi ngày sẽ có khoảng 1.000 đoàn tàu các loại cùng 30.000 hành khách qua lại nhà ga chính Berlin này. Đây cũng là nơi mà những du khách dạo vài vòng thăm thú nếu họ tới Berlin bằng đường sắt dễ theo dõi 6 trận đấu World Cup diễn ra ở thu đô Đức, trong đó có trận chung kết.



Công ty đường sắt quốc gia tự hào vì ga chính Berlin sẽ trở thành một điểm nhấn mới của thành phố sau khi bức tường bị đập bỏ năm 1989. Ngoài ra, người kỹ sư trưởng xây dựng nhà ga cũng tự hào vì những tấm kính khổng lồ trên mái có thể đưa ánh sáng tự nhiên xuyên suốt tất cả các tầng của nó, kể cả tầng cuối. Đây là điểm nhấn và là nét đặc trưng của nhà ga.





Nhà ga Berlin có tổng cộng 54 thang cuốn và 34 thang máy, trong đó co 6 chiếc được lắp đặt kính trong suốt cho phép hành khách có cái nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố khi sử dụng. Từ đây họ có thể trông rõ tòa nhà Quốc hội Đức Bundestag và quảng trường Potsdamerplatz danh tiếng.








Tuy nhiên công trình này không phải không có những thiếu sót. Khu vực xung quanh nhà ga chính Berlin rất hiếm khách sạn và cửa hàng như khu vực Zoo sầm uất. Cũng không giống như các nhà ga phổ biến ở miền Tây nước Đức.




Lung lnh ánh đèn trong đêm




> _
> Click vào đây để xem Berlin Hauptbahnhof - nhà ga hiện đại_



Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

Nhà ga của họ đầu tư và sạch sẽ như vậy, chả bù với VN mình  :Frown:  toàn rác và rác

----------


## lunas2

nhìn hoành tráng thật

----------

